# I need a DIY for transmission flush, 6 speed tiptronic



## 8Vproject (May 20, 2009)

Yes, I already tried the search function. No results. As the title states, I need to find a DIY for a transmission fluid flush on an automatic 6 spd tiptronic, MKV Jetta. Please point me in the right direction.

Thanks!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Why? There is no need to flush it per Volkswagen...

But if you do, I know it you drain some of it, then wait for it to get to ~40 degrees then drain the rest of it. The 09G has a "filter" inside the oil pan like most VWs, but the DSG does not have it that way. Also, a tool that might make your life easier is this little tool called a ... When I searched for it a DIY popped up on Google...Imagine that...

It's a passat but its at least a step in the right direction. Link HERE

Hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Drain plug, yank it I think its 17mm hex. Then drain. Fill at the sensor port, it'll allow actual filling. Now this is only my experience with my 5 speed. But i'm sure the auto isn't much different


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the automatic tranny is WAY different to the maual.

i suggest you take it to the dealer or an authorized shop.

this isnt one DIY item.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

True, but the Tip vs DSG is entirely different too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ENTIRELY different machines


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah dsg require a special fill tool but auto Trans should be able to drain


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> the automatic tranny is WAY different to the maual.
> 
> i suggest you take it to the dealer or an authorized shop.
> 
> this isnt one DIY item.


This.

Just went through this. Take it to the dealer or a good euro shot. You'll thank us later.


----------



## thegreg! (Oct 5, 2011)

i was hoping some of you guys would have done this on the 6speed auto/tiptronic
DBC has the flush kit with the fluid, gasket, and filter for $150. 
but the kit sans fluid is $22. 
what i was hoping is that someone might know if there is a suitible substitute for the crazy priced oem xsmn fluid. :screwy:

this is where someone responds with just use the OEM because that is what the engineer specified.:banghead:

i'll get my coat now...


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Going to do this over the weekend. I am a little reluctant, but I got all the parts and tools, so I just take my time and get this done.

I also didn't know i was able to swap engines, so hopefully this goes ok....:laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you know the right temperature for the oil?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Just did this today. Was not too bad and without major costly tools. Just need time to do it.....


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

is this for the mkv? the dealer told me that there wasn't anyway to change the transmission fluid. i have a 2.5l rabbit


----------



## thegreg! (Oct 5, 2011)

band-it said:


> is this for the mkv? the dealer told me that there wasn't anyway to change the transmission fluid. i have a 2.5l rabbit


 they meant to tell you that the oil was good for the lifetime of the xsmn and that doesn't need to be serviced. which in its self is true, however if you don't service the xsmn it only last half as long as it should. :banghead: 

and when i test drove mine the sales person told me that the center vent on the dash was a sub-woofer. :screwy:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

> and when i test drove mine the sales person told me that the center vent on the dash was a sub-woofer.


 Hahahahahahahahaha..... 

Yes, it can be changed. I have 100,000 miles on the tranny and the fluid was pretty nasty. However, I didn't find one metal shaving in the pan. 

Fluid, filter and gasket can be bought at ECS or NAPA, but you do need a special tool to refill as the transmission does not has a dipstick. The tool is about $20, so not overly expensive.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Where do you get the tool and what exactly is it?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

You use the tool to add fluid back in the transmission. 

One side of the tool can be screwed in the drain plug opening, while the other side can be connected to a 5/16 hose. 

here is the site I bought it from: http://vw.snapon.com/specialtoolsdetail.aspx?itemid=34720006


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Cool, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/9...eed-auto-09g-atf-fluid-change-filter-diy.html


----------

